# Does anyone know the spring rates for the Eibach Pro-kits and Sportlines?



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

*Anyone know the spring rates for Eibach Pro-kits and Sportlines? or which is stiffer?*

... as stated in title.

TIA


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I dont want to be an search nazi, but if you search the info is already on the board.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

Really? I did a search and couldn't find answers to the exact spring rate.

I know the sportlines are 1.9" drop where as pro-kits are 1.5"


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

As per the NISMO catalog (the ONLY place I've EVER seen Eibach actually list spring rates), the Prokits are actually a little stiffer (which is ass backwards, but there you have it).

Prokit
Front - Progressive 137-228lb/in
Rear - Progressive 114-240lb/in

Sportline
Front - Linear 189lb/in
rear - Progressive 117-228lb/in

My advice is to run away from the Sportlines as fast as humanly possible if you are at ALL interested in performance.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

I'm interested in a slightly less stiff ride than my Progress springs.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if i remember correctly, you can get them in different rates.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *if i remember correctly, you can get them in different rates. *


so how is that possible?

anyone want to comment on how a prokit/AGX combo is?
how is it compared to stock? is it too stiff for everyday driving with potholes?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

psteng19 said:


> *so how is that possible?
> 
> anyone want to comment on how a prokit/AGX combo is?
> how is it compared to stock? is it too stiff for everyday driving with potholes? *


That's if you get their ERS springs.

I've got the prokits/agx's. It's a lot stiffer than stock, then again I went from driving on 10 year old factory struts to the nice AGX's so it might not be the best comparison. Keeping the setting on 1 all around isn't too bad, but you will probably start to cringe when driving on some bad roads.



> As per the NISMO catalog (the ONLY place I've EVER seen Eibach actually list spring rates), the Prokits are actually a little stiffer (which is ass backwards, but there you have it).


The prokits are stiffer because they're for the performance oriented individual, the sportlines are for those who just want to look cool and have worse handling. Also, I don't know if the lowering changes for B14's (you'd figure it would be even less than the B13), but on the B13's it's only 1.2", not 1.5"


----------

